# Should I Buy a Higher End Helmets: If So, Which Do You Prefer?



## jpersonette11 (May 11, 2012)

This site has been huge. I just bought my first bike. Sitting in my living room in a box. This site offered great ideas around the different series of speedplay pedals to try, so I'm excited. 

I only have one longer ride under my belt, and I realized how important a Helmet needs to be in the equation. I rented it from a bike store in San Fran, so I assumed it was a lower end model. Sweat was an issue, as well as some irritation to my skin having it on all day. 

Moving forward, I plan to go out on longer rides, get into a weekly routine, learn how to improve on technique, stay comfortable, and enjoy the summer and fall. I may even train for my first tri targeted for September/October, but that would be more to "complete" than "compete." 

I know it's not always necessary to buy the top of the line, but I certainly know that higher quality items offer more advancement and particular features. So I have certainly tried to look at: Bell Volt, Giro Aeon, Specialized S-Works/Prevail, and others. 

I figure if I am going to ride as often as I plan to, then a nice qualified helmet should be well worth the cost. I know certain helmets also have material designed for wicking and sweat, so it's that type of features I feel I would love to pay for. Unless of course it doesn't work. 

My size seems to be 59cm, which seems to be a Large in most manufacturers. If anyone has any feedback, ideas, particular features that I need to get, and any other models to look at....that would be awesome. 

Comfort is always important, and since I don't have any experience....it's hard for me to know what design or brand may be best.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Go to a good store or a few of them and try on every helmet you are considering buying. Try on a bunch of sizes of each one too. I thought I had a medium head until I tried on a small and it fit perfectly.

I had a mid range helmet as well, spent about $100 on a Spesh Echelon. Made the mistake of trying on a Prevail in the store and it was insanely comfortable and light, but couldn't justify the price. After seeing that dude get destroyed on his mtn bike by the antelope thing in that Africa vid, then seeing it was a Prevail and he got up and walked away, that put me over the edge. I just had a wreck 2 weeks ago and smacked my head on the pavement pretty good, but ended up with no damage or even a headache immediately after. I'd say it was worth it. Yes, a cheaper helmet could have done the same thing, but the crazy cooling and super light weight are big bonuses too.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

In the end, fit is king. Helmet mfr's tend to suit different head shapes. I can't find a Giro that works with my noggin, but Bell fits pretty well.

My first Bell lid was a volt. I eventually went to a sweep R when I crashed the Volt and felt cheap. To be honest, i didn't feel much of a difference between the two. My new helmet is 1 model down from the Sweep, and I can't tell a difference b/w that helmet and the Sweep either...

So the helmet you rented might not have suited your head shape, and a mid-range helmet from another mfr may fit better and be more comfortable. There are very few empirical measures of why one helmet is better than another aside from weight or test results or certain design features--but a good fitting helmet will probably be as comfortable as the next, imho.


----------



## KenP. (Jun 2, 2012)

Some mid range helmets seem nice and have high end features without all of the $$, Like the Bell Array or Giro Savant.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

anything $100+ usually will get you something nice. 

If I have any advice though, it's get a Bell. I know Bell/Easton/Giro are all the same thing, but Sheldon Brown swears by them and so do I. 

I've crashed in a Sweep R and it saved my life in a race. I then bought a Volt. Personally the Volt vents a little bit better but the Sweep fit a little better. 

Again, try them and make sure it's comfy when snug.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Go for something basic. I think the pricey helmets (much above $100) are a little lighter and have somewhat better ventilation. I doubt you will notice either. Find a $75 - $125 helmet you like, and save the money for something else where it will make a real difference.


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

Wifey and I have an LG Exo-Nerve. They were about 100 apiece and we love them.


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

LG ExoNerve, paid 55 bucks at performance. Fits good, looks good, and is well vented and light.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, I think advice to buy between $75 and $125 is good advice. The slightly more expensive helmets get a little better ventilation mostly. And that is worth paying for I assure you. Already mentioned is the Bell Array which is a good helmet with better than average ventilation. 

I would say the Giro Atmos is even better on ventilation. Costs a bit more.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jpersonette11 said:


> Which do you prefer?


Here's my recent post about my new helmet...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...my-new-specialized-prevail-helmet-281841.html

Note that 59cm might be a "MEDIUM" in the Specialized, and Giro as well.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

No doubt that fit is most important. I went on a helmet search last year and left myself open to everything. After trying on a Catlike, a Lazer, LG, Bell, and a Giro Atmos, I was disappointed that nothing impressed me any more than my current (at the time) Giro Pneumo. Then I tried on a Specialized Prevail and it was perfect. Expensive, but perfect. It's very light, has excellent ventilation, and the straps are incredible. But had it not coincidentally been the best fit, none of that would have mattered.

Go with what fits you the best. And if you plan on wearing a headband, skull cap, hat, whatever underneath it, be sure to bring that with you when you try them on. Also be sure to bring your sunglasses since they may interfere with the helmets design in ways that you did not anticipate.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, it has to fit. I tried a Bell Volt and couldn't beleve it. It was horrible. Really nice helmet, but not for my head. Spec Prevail is super nice. I really like mine but it is spendy. You can get the Propero II which is very similar for $110.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you can spend a ton of money for the highest spec helmet....if it doesn't fit and it's uncomfortable....it's an expensive paper weight

find a range of helmets that physically fit you and is comfortable...then decide how much you want to spend vs weight of the helmet.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Fit first. It has to fit. That's absolutely key.

Next, spend between 80-100 bucks. Figure that's the cut-off between real improvements in look fit and function and things you will never really notice. 

Things that don't really matter: carbon fiber reinforcements: all helmets in the US have to pass the same test, be they $12 or $300. They all protect your head the same. Also, all bike helmets are one and done- crash once and hit helmet? throw helmet away, get new helmet.

Things that look really cool but may actually make the helmet less safe: All those cool pointy bits at the back of soooo many fancy helmets. They can (according to the people who test helmets) catch on pavement as you slide, causing neck injury.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

Just bought a second Las Helmet. Las is a european helmet manufacturer that designs and manuf helmets for cycling and equestian. The helmets have fantastic venting, adjustment and design. Las helmets offer plenty of ventilation. They are also sold with a bug net. This helps protect against bee stings and helmet hair.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You do not need a expensive helmet, in fact even the cheap Walmart helmets have to meet the same safety standards as the most expensive ones. So what do you gain going with more expensive helmets? Larger better vents, slightly less weight, and better looks; but fit is the most important issue with a helmet regardless of cost or style points. Any helmet you can find on sale for under a $100 to $45 range will be great for all but the wealthy person who needs to spend money, or the person who races who needs every little advantage he can get.

Fit is the most crucial, and for anyone to recommend a helmet brand is just nuts because not all helmets will fit all heads. For example, the only helmet that fits my long narrow head is the Lazer brand, for some reason they understand the long narrow headed person.

Here's how to fit a helmet; see: Easy Steps to Properly Fit a Bicycle Helmet BUT there's one step missing from this site that needs to be done. If you notice in step 6 section B the person rocks the helmet front to back...another section should have been added to rock the helmet from side to side with the same amount of play. If you can't adjust the helmet to perform then move to the next. If you allow too much play in an accident a lot of times there's two impacts, the first one hits your head knocking your helmet off due to poor fit, and the second impact is now your exposed portion of the head on the ground, or the helmet in an odd position that injuries you worse.

So your going to have to try on helmets till you find one that fits which means visiting a LBS, or two, or three.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

As others have said, worry about fit first. As with all things cycling, there is a pretty clear point of diminishing returns. For helmets, that probably is between about $60-100. The lighter helmets that breathe better are awesome here in Texas, but for a beginner cyclist, completely unnecessary. 

As others have said, the Bell Sweep is a good one. The Giro Saros and Specialized Propero are right around the $100 price point, and are both fantastic helmets....assuming that they fit *you*.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

The only thing the more expensive helmets offer is more holes and somewhat less weight. There is a good chance that the less expensive helmets have better protection because they have more material and are not engineered to be as light as possible while barely passing the certification test.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

While it is true that "all" helmets have to meet the same standards, it is a minimum standard. Usually the higher end helmets are much better engineered. 
It is much like "all" cars have to meet the same standards. But if you think an S-Class Mercedes has the same safety features as a $15,000 KIA you are sadly mistaking.
Find a helmet that fits well and spend what you can afford.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ferndog said:


> While it is true that "all" helmets have to meet the same standards, it is a minimum standard. Usually the higher end helmets are much better engineered.


Got any proof of that? 

No helmet manufacturer is willing to post test results. Where is the data that says that the $100 helmet will pass the cert test with a deceleration of 290 Gs while the $200 one will decelerate to 250? Barring any test results, the only thing we have is both helmets passed the minimum standard test but the cheaper one has more material. I would tend to trust the one with more material.

Now for a $30 cheapie there may be a difference.


----------



## Ferndog (Mar 2, 2012)

I see proof everyday at work!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Actually I once saw some test results done years ago done by Consumer Reports that showed the Bell Metro and the Citi (the new Muni is the replacement) to be the best helmet on the market at the time, and it was lower priced at around $60 at the time, the new Muni is $65. And those two helmets beat helmets costing over $200. So no cost does not mean it's better in protecting your brain. I actually use to have a Citi and it was a decent helmet but cooling was not as good, but the new Muni looks like the vents are designed better.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

You can spend $100 and get a freeking great helmet. These things go on sale all the time and the Giro Pneumo or Atmos are easily in the $100 range. They were top of the line Giro just a few years ago. Plenty of ventilation. Competing brands offer the same stuff, and Bell are the same helmets as Giro IMO but for a few dollars less.

Personally, I did spend the $200+ on the Giro Aeon a few weeks ago, but I spend about 12 hours riding on the weekends and heavier helmets would make my neck sore after all that lifting the head to look forward. If you are going to do 20 mile rides, go cheap. If you are doing 50 milers in Marin where it's a lot warmer in the summer, go $100. If you are doing 80+ mile rides every weekend, weight starts to count, but only after 4+ hours. (again, IMO)


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought the cheaper helmets provide about the same protection as the more expensive helmets. It's just that the expensive helmets are usually lighter, offers better ventelation, adjustability, etc.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Right now I have the Giro Atmos, but my next helmet will be the Ionos. I really have liked the Giro stuff and just order them online to save a buck.

Giro Ionos Helmet '11 > Apparel > Helmets | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## mo_amyot (Jun 15, 2012)

I currently own a Giro Ionos and this beauty weights next to nothing. Giro tend to be a little bit pricy but oh so comfortable. 

I used to despite LG but they really outdid themself in the recent years. Their helmets are really comfy (granted to spend the buck for it because the entry models aren't so great).


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

OP, don't rattle your head (so to speak over this). Listen to the people here who either imply or explicitly say that an expensive helmet won’t provide that much of a benefit. It’s not a good place to focus your $. Bibs, shoes, jersey, glasses, even gloves are all better places. 

Just me – I bought a $35 Bell helmet a few years ago and used it. Did me just fine on all types of rides and all types of distances and yes, can you believe it…I even did some races and didn’t die! My brain did not melt because it wasn’t as vented. I must be a superhero. It’s been a few years and I decided that it was time to get a new helmet. I went to an LBS, tried on a few and went with the Specialized Echelon because it fit really well, I didn’t look like a mushroom, and the price point was solid. Well, I have again done all kinds of rides, including races and am still alive! Wow, I’ve beaten the odds twice. 

The weight difference in a $70 helmet and $200 is minimal (you won’t climb faster ya know) and you won’t miss the venting at all. Oh, and the best thing for sweat is to get a product specific for that (headsweats or something). My neck is pretty skinny and I am perfectly able to hold my head up for hrs at a time…amazing! Look, if you have the $ and want a fancy schamncy helmet becaseu it makes you feel good for whatever reason or you like the way it looks or if it fits you well and you can afford it, go for it. My point is simply that it’s not something that will provide much more functional benefit than a lower priced helmet, you’ll still sweat – until they make a sweat wicking material that can also withstand an impact.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

mo_amyot said:


> I currently own a Giro Ionos and this beauty weights next to nothing. Giro tend to be a little bit pricy but oh so comfortable.
> 
> I used to despite LG but they really outdid themself in the recent years. Their helmets are really comfy (granted to spend the buck for it because the entry models aren't so great).


I agree. The Ionos saved my life, litteraly. I just crashed a few days ago and cracked the helmet. I was going to buy another Ionos to replace my broken one, but decided on the newer model, the Giro Aeon.


----------



## Cpt000 (Jun 16, 2012)

Look into POC receptor plus - from the land of Volvo


----------



## toasted (Jun 6, 2012)

I just picked up a Kask K.10 off department of goods (for $75) and have used it for about 105 miles already. I love the helmet, seems pretty comfy and vents well. I have a pretty big dome, and it still fits. The adjustment system is great on it, with it properly adjusted you could punch me in the head with the helmet unstrapped and it'd stay in place (but of course always strap your helmet). The only reason I picked it up was it was a pretty good deal. I said it seems comfortable only because it doesn't hurt my head, but I'm used to uncomfortable helmets (but this is much better th an the others I have used). Overall, it fits well, is super adjustable, stays snug, and provides good protection. The vents and weight aren't a selling point for me, but it does vent well, but is only ounces lighter than my dad's lower end bell helmet. Not heavy my any means though. 

I'd agree with others, go try on some helmets, see what you like, see what fits well, what looks good (if that's a factor for you), etc. there are tons of options.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Agree 100% that FIT is #1. Ventilation & weight tend to be slightly better in more expensive helms, but if fit is wrong you WILL be uncomfortable. My fav happens to be Bell Sweep. High end Giro's just do not seem to fit my head as well. OTOH- mid-range Giro Stylus is my #2 behind the Sweep. Entry level helms (say < US$45-50) can fit well & certainly offer good protection (since all sold in US must meet same safety standards). But lower-end units are generally not ventilated quite as well. I've found most all mid-to-higher end models (about US$75-100+up list) to be quite good. No need to spend $200+ to get a solid, comfy helm.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

My friend owns a bike store, yet refused to sell me a helmet. He said death and serious injury is often caused by helmets with a long 'tail fin'. Those extensions at the back which are designed increase cooling airflow.

In an accident in which the rider lands on his back, many have been injured or died because the back of the helmet hits the ground before the back and neck. So the fins are the point of impact and can snap our neck or crack vertebrae. He sent me to a Specialized store, because they sell helmets with a relatively flat profile on the backside. 

Of course, make a choice using all the preferences and criteria mentioned here, as well. Specialized makes a wide assortment. Safety first.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

mo_amyot said:


> I currently own a Giro Ionos and this beauty weights next to nothing. Giro tend to be a little bit pricy but oh so comfortable.


I've got the same helmet (I was able to find a 2011 on steep discount). I swear I forget that thing's even on my head most times.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Crashed my bike the other week, which cracked my Giro Ionos helmet. Instead of replacing with another Ionos, I opted to get the Aeon. Still high end, but less expensive than the Ionos. Very light and comfortable. I also can't tell if I'm wearing it. I definitely will stick with high end Giros if I needed to replace it.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

I've tried pretty much everything. Giro fits the best for me and I also like the Aeon. If you want to save money, find last years helmet models on sale.

Higher priced helments have three advanatges over cheaper helmets - they weigh less, have better air flow, and adjust on your head better through more elaborate means. The first two may not mean mean much based on your riding style. If you maintain an upright position and a slow to moderate pace, a few grams of weight and less effective ventilation may not matter. However if you ride in a more agressive position and at a quicker pace, that extra weight when your head is bent forward over the bars and the extra weight from generating more energy and heat matters. That's when a lighter helmet makes a difference youcan feel.


----------



## low drag (Oct 25, 2009)

ecub said:


> I agree. The Ionos saved my life, litteraly. I just crashed a few days ago and cracked the helmet. I was going to buy another Ionos to replace my broken one, but decided on the newer model, the Giro Aeon.


How is the ventilation on this helmet? On the Giro site they claim the Aeon vents air very well/moves hot air out the back & sides. Is there really that much difference? I'll take any improvement in cooling, in particular given the high temps this summer. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

low drag said:


> How is the ventilation on this helmet? On the Giro site they claim the Aeon vents air very well/moves hot air out the back & sides. Is there really that much difference? I'll take any improvement in cooling, in particular given the high temps this summer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


When it's 100 plus degrees outside and humid no amount of ventilation is going to make your head feel cool...not even no helmet. A lot of us have been saying, and it's true, you gain virtually nothing buying a helmet over $100; and if you think you are then wait till end of the season and buy a $150 helmet for $100. Example; at Performance the Bell Sweep is on sale for $99 vs $139 when it isn't.

But don't forget, the most important thing when buying a helmet is FIT, not ventilation or style! You could buy the best ventilated helmet in the world, but if doesn't fit right you could subject your head to serious or fatal injuries in an accident. Here is how to fit a helmet: Easy Steps to Properly Fit a Bicycle Helmet Except one step needs to be added in that they overlooked and that's the side to side fit; if you notice in step 6 they rock the helmet back and forth and say it shouldn't move more then 2 fingers width, the same is true for side to side.

There are some products out on the market that can help just a tiny bit with the heat including this: SweatVac Performance Headwear: Ventilator Cap It works by soaking up the sweat off your head, then with the air coming through the helmet vents allows the sweat to evaporate which in turns cools your head. But it doesn't work if your not moving. It also has a secondary role which isn't mentioned in that it keeps bugs off your scalp.


----------



## low drag (Oct 25, 2009)

froze said:


> When it's 100 plus degrees outside and humid no amount of ventilation is going to make your head feel cool...not even no helmet. A lot of us have been saying, and it's true, you gain virtually nothing buying a helmet over $100; and if you think you are then wait till end of the season and buy a $150 helmet for $100. Example; at Performance the Bell Sweep is on sale for $99 vs $139 when it isn't.
> 
> But don't forget, the most important thing when buying a helmet is FIT, not ventilation or style! You could buy the best ventilated helmet in the world, but if doesn't fit right you could subject your head to serious or fatal injuries in an accident. Here is how to fit a helmet: Easy Steps to Properly Fit a Bicycle Helmet Except one step needs to be added in that they overlooked and that's the side to side fit; if you notice in step 6 they rock the helmet back and forth and say it shouldn't move more then 2 fingers width, the same is true for side to side.
> 
> There are some products out on the market that can help just a tiny bit with the heat including this: SweatVac Performance Headwear: Ventilator Cap It works by soaking up the sweat off your head, then with the air coming through the helmet vents allows the sweat to evaporate which in turns cools your head. But it doesn't work if your not moving. It also has a secondary role which isn't mentioned in that it keeps bugs off your scalp.


Thanks for the info/reply. I got ya on the extreme heat. At this point I feel no air moving over my head when I'm riding. I'm in the Denver, CO area and it is very dry this year. Normally I feel the sweat cool me, everywhere but my head. I have learned to stay away from head cover/head sweats etc, they hold too much heat in.

Regarding price, I buy nearly everything on sale! There's darn few things I buy at full price unless I'm in a jam. Last year's color is fine by me.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Find one that fits your head. Assuming it's large enough, if it leave a dent in your forehead and seems too loose on the sides, it means your head is more oblong than the too round helmet.

If a helmet pinches the sides of your head, the helmet is too oblong, and your head is round. 

Make sure it's well-ventilated.

My last helmet was a Giro Atmos (round) and left a dent in my forehead. Too loose on the sides. Now I have a Rudy Project Sterling (oblong). It fits. A much longer helmet front-to-back. They are both the same circumference.

The Trek Circuit helmet is oblong. Very comfortable for me.

Other helmets are supposed to be oblong are the Lazer, Bell Sweep, and Bell Volt. I have not tried them.

Attached picture shows the Rudy Project on the left, and the Giro Atmos on the right. They are the same circumference, but the Rudy is much longer front to back. Rudy is size S/M, and the Atmos is size M.

The cheap, universal fit helmets fit me well. 

The Rudy Project Slinger (lower end), is quite round. Couldn't wear it. Haven't found a Giro that fit well (too round), but there may be one that I haven't tried. I tried a higher-end Specialized. Too round. Can't remember which one it was.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

stanseven said:


> If you maintain an upright position and a slow to moderate pace, a few grams of weight and less effective ventilation may not matter. However if you ride in a more agressive position and at a quicker pace, that extra weight when your head is bent forward over the bars and the extra weight from generating more energy and heat matters. That's when a lighter helmet makes a difference youcan feel.


Say what? You need a more expensive helmet if you are going to ride fast? Sales and marketing loves guys like this.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

low drag said:


> How is the ventilation on this helmet? On the Giro site they claim the Aeon vents air very well/moves hot air out the back & sides. Is there really that much difference? I'll take any improvement in cooling, in particular given the high temps this summer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The ventilation on the Aoen is excellent. I believe the Ionos also had excellent ventelation, but I can't really tell which one had better ventelation, since the Ionos is broke. Only place I really sweat is my eye brows, due to my sunglasses.


----------



## jtgarr (Mar 6, 2011)

I just switched from a Giro Atmos to the Specialized Prevail for the better air flow and cooling aspects. I don't skimp when comes to helmets, I've been on the wrong end of an accident where the helmet saved my life.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

Ferndog said:


> While it is true that "all" helmets have to meet the same standards, it is a minimum standard. Usually the higher end helmets are much better engineered.
> It is much like "all" cars have to meet the same standards. But if you think an S-Class Mercedes has the same safety features as a $15,000 KIA you are sadly mistaking.
> Find a helmet that fits well and spend what you can afford.


I don't agree with this statement. bhsi.org rates helmets with "pointy rears" lower than helmets with rounded rears. Many high end helmets have have pointy rears to be more aero.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

By the way, the MBZ C class crash study: 2012 Mercedes-Benz C-Class Crash-Test Ratings

And the Kia Optima crash study: 2012 Kia Optima 4 DR FWD | Safercar -- NHTSA

Well I guess those tests blow the theory of the more expensive the vehicle the better the crash results! The same is true with helmets, you can rely on price alone to judge safety.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The retaining/adjusting thingie broke on my Bell Volt. I heard that a dept. store had helmets at a very low price. I decided to check it out & ended up buying a Bell helmet for $9.99. An unbelievable price! Being used to wearing my (IMO) high priced Volt it came as a surprise to me that I can tell almost no difference. The venting feels close to the same as does the weight. The strap is nicer on the Volt & the adjustable thingie in the back is also nicer on the Volt, but wait...that broke didn't it. Anyway for $10 this thing is a winner. Another nice thing about it is it doesn't look bad either.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> The retaining/adjusting thingie broke on my Bell Volt. I heard that a dept. store had helmets at a very low price. I decided to check it out & ended up buying a Bell helmet for $9.99. An unbelievable price! Being used to wearing my (IMO) high priced Volt it came as a surprise to me that I can tell almost no difference. The venting feels close to the same as does the weight. The strap is nicer on the Volt & the adjustable thingie in the back is also nicer on the Volt, but wait...that broke didn't it. Anyway for $10 this thing is a winner. Another nice thing about it is it doesn't look bad either.


That goes to show the profit margin on these things. They are a bit of styrofoam, plastic, and nylon. Since they all have to meet the same minimum standard and no helmet maker is willing to tell the public how their helmet performed during testings other than it passed, there is no objective data showing that any certified helmet is better than another. There is no reason to believe that a $200 helmet is more protective than a $10 one. In fact, since a $10 one is likely a bit heavier and uses more material, there is a good chance that it is safer than the super light and mucho expensive helmet.


----------



## NTIMD8 (Mar 8, 2012)

I retired my Cratoni Maniac this year due to its age (12 years). In the hunt for a new helmet one thing I was also looking for was no "mushroom head". The Kask Mojito fit perfectly, stays on even upside down unbuckled, very comfortable, and on sale at a lbs, couldnt ask for more.


----------



## Evan92 (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been riding the past month with a gyro savant. so far i'm really pleased with it. It's adjustable and the slots on top actually do force air over your head to dry sweat. I think gyro knows what they are doing well


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

I have Louise Garneau Diamond. About $170 Very comfortable, carbon reinforcement for weight And strength. I am very happy. I found Giro too narrow in fit. Made mistake of trying on Catlike helmet. Distinctive look. Sooooo comfortable and light. Beyond my budget. I think they approach $300.
Try different brands. They all fit differently. There are even differences within brands. Read reviews as to venting for hot day rides. Good fit should be priority one.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> The retaining/adjusting thingie broke on my Bell Volt. I heard that a dept. store had helmets at a very low price. I decided to check it out & ended up buying a Bell helmet for $9.99. An unbelievable price! Being used to wearing my (IMO) high priced Volt it came as a surprise to me that I can tell almost no difference. The venting feels close to the same as does the weight. The strap is nicer on the Volt & the adjustable thingie in the back is also nicer on the Volt, but wait...that broke didn't it. Anyway for $10 this thing is a winner. Another nice thing about it is it doesn't look bad either.


Since all bike helmets sold in US must meet same safety standards, a properly fitting $10 helm can be a decent choice. However many find a better fit in helm offering diff sizes. But spending more $$ beyond getting a proper fit is just buying bling, and as you found spending more $$ does not mean more durability.

IMHO- ventilation differences in helms are real, but smaller than many think. Last week I rode my full tri set up (inc. LG aero helm) in a 40min shake-down training ride @ pace in 95+F temp. Finished the ride feeling my heat was just a little stuffy vs my usu road helm (Bell Sweep). Then I noticed that my aero helm still had all the vents taped over with clear tape from my last event (ridden in drizzle @ 50F!!). That's about as large a difference in air flow as you're likely to see, but I didn't notice much until AFTER the ride. Obviously I removed the tape before my tri last weekend (another 95+ day), but honestly the comfort difference taped vs untaped was not as big as I would have predicted.


----------



## low drag (Oct 25, 2009)

I picked up a Scott Wit R Saturday after a ride.

I went out Sunday, not a hot day. BUT, I could actually feel air moving over my head. It replaces a Specialized Echelon from a few years ago. I was also surprised to get fit into a medium rather than a large. 

It is the most comfortable helmet I've put on. So far so good, I'm very happy with it. On top if this is was on sale too! I was ready to pay around $200 for a helmet and got it for $75 (normally $125). I love to save some bucks.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Jus answered another thread about a sub $100 helmet. Do you think your head is worth skimping on price to protect it?? Guess I've just never thought twice about dropping $250-$300 to cover my head!!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Andy Pancroft said:


> Jus answered another thread about a sub $100 helmet. Do you think your head is worth skimping on price to protect it?? Guess I've just never thought twice about dropping $250-$300 to cover my head!!


more money does not automatically equate more protection

if your that concerned about protection....maybe try wearing a Downhill helmet


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Even though a more expensive helmet does not equate into better protection, dirt cheap Walmart models, which have to pass the same safety standards as the most expensive helmets, are made of cheap plastic, poorly designed vents, and crappy padding, what do you expect for $15? I actually recall one of my daughters Walmart helmets outer plastic covering warped to the point where it looked like someone took a blowtorch to it when it was left in the car. While Walmart and other box store helmets may be crappy in those regards they still have to pass the federal tests.

Price does not equate to better safer product, I already demonstrated that with the C class Mercedes vs a Kia Optima by showing crash reports on both in my last post. The Kia had better crash report then the more expensive Mercedes. Modern helmet testing is slowly making helmet manufactures aware that a rounder smooth helmet is safer then the expensive air foil designed helmets, so more and more helmets are evolving into this rounder shape.

Here is the national site for helmet info: Helmets: Bicycle Helmets There's also an article there that discusses the Danish advocate against helmets Mikael Colville-Andersen that refutes everything this moron has said.


----------



## low drag (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, I got out on a very hot day here on the Front Range of Colorado last weekend.
Temp was 95 plus. 

I could feel some air moving over my head for sure. I don't feel like my brain housing group is baking, got the helmet on sale. Life is good.


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

I've said this before. Wear a helmet. Make sure that hemet fits properly and is comfortable - you're gonna be wearing the thing for hours at a time. I have a small head and it was difficult to find a hemet that fit right. I tried on many helmets. Finally bought LG Diamond primarily because it fit me so nice. 
Yesterday I saw a woman who was wearing her helmet backwards. I laughed but I also wanted to roll down window to tell her but...


----------



## NZL (Jul 19, 2012)

Plenty of nice helmets out there for under 150.


----------



## Chris Teifke (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, the real thing you're paying for with more expensive helmets is better fit and comfort, which are very noticeable with some helmets, try them on and you'll notice right away. Go for it, but keep in mind different companies have different cuts, so get the one that fits your head best. No Giro for me but Bell is great for my oval head.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Chris Teifke said:


> Yes, the real thing you're paying for with more expensive helmets is better fit and comfort, which are very noticeable with some helmets, try them on and you'll notice right away. Go for it, but keep in mind different companies have different cuts, so get the one that fits your head best. No Giro for me but Bell is great for my oval head.



That's not 100% accurate. I've known people who bought cheap Walmart Bell helmets and got a great fit. And no all helmet manufactures make their helmets to fit any head, I bought a Lazer helmet because it was the only helmet that would fit a long narrow head properly...not even several $200 to $300 helmets I tried fit as well as the $99 Lazer (I got on sale for $45). The real difference between cheap and expensive helmets is the quality of the construction; my friend who recently bought a Bell from Walmart had problems with the thin plastic strap holder used to hold the fabric strap to the helmet kept breaking; I know two people this last month left their Walmart helmets in the car and the outer shell literally curled and came away from the styrofoam liner; better helmets use better materials. Better helmets have better ventilation, though he claims he can't tell the difference between the cheap Bell he got from Walmart and the better Bell he had before he bought from and LBS. Also better helmets usually look nicer...but that's no big deal.


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

froze said:


> That's not 100% accurate.


I've read your advice on other forums, for example saddle fitting, even linked a few threads of yours. Now I realize you're over here in RBR too.

You give great advice. Just saying.

If the original poster has the time, go to a place like REI and try on various middle-higher end lids. You're correct that the shape of one's head can eliminate models and some brands quickly.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Eretz said:


> I've read your advice on other forums, for example saddle fitting, even linked a few threads of yours. Now I realize you're over here in RBR too.
> 
> You give great advice. Just saying.
> 
> If the original poster has the time, go to a place like REI and try on various middle-higher end lids. You're correct that the shape of one's head can eliminate models and some brands quickly.


I buzz around, I should change my handle here...actually I do have 2 other handles I use on a couple of different forums, but that's because I got kicked off a couple of sites for speaking my mind a little to literal! In other words I'm not always politically correct to the dismay of some folk!


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

OP must have made a selection by now. However, posting here will put this thread to the top with the newest helmet thread. Combine them?

I started with the cheapest Specialized helmet, but realized I wanted more neck and head head comfort on multi-hour rides. I selected the Specialized S3 and have been very happy with it. At $150, it's high-end to some, and mid-priced to others. Specialized top-of-the-line Prevail was $80 more, and while lighter, did not seem worth the extra $$. The S3's ventilation, mulitple adjustment straps, and weight make it a very comfortable helmet. As everyone agrees, fit is the most important factor.


----------



## bongoboy (Aug 3, 2012)

My advice for bike helmets is the same as for motorcycle helmets -- buy one that fits. If you find a $75 lid that fits and feels better than a $150 lid, the $75 is better, and vice versa.

If it's comfortable, you'll be more inclined to wear it.


----------



## sgogabe (May 1, 2014)

*Price is not an indication of safety*



Andy Pancroft said:


> Jus answered another thread about a sub $100 helmet. Do you think your head is worth skimping on price to protect it?? Guess I've just never thought twice about dropping $250-$300 to cover my head!!


FYI, the price of a helmet indicates the level of sophistication with placement of vents and the complication involved with manufacturing (more hands= more $$). It also is an indication of weight, sophistication of the technology like retention systems. 
Price is not an indication of safety, ALL helmets pass the same safety testing and standards. There is a case to be made that the more expensive helmets skirt so close to the precipice of the safety standards with materials and coverage, that the cheaper helmets may actually fare better in a catastrophic crash. More expensive is not safer.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

.....


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess I'm lazy... I bought a giro some 10 years ago, then another... and recently, another Giro. A matte black Aeon. It fit OK a while ago and it seems that each newer model fit just as good, if not better. 

I have semi-long hair and sweat like a beast. I like to sport my crazy vent hairdo at turnaround points.


----------



## bruce219 (Jan 24, 2014)

I like a helmet that i can put my glasses into the vents,hate long climbs with glasses on.Back pocket is no good as they get sweaty there.I have a mavic and its great,i use it for mtb and rd,about $160


----------

